# burlap/cement to wire



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I need any suggestions on how to keep the cement/burlap soaked cloth from sliding off the chicken wire. In other words i need to get the cloth to stay in place on the side of the wall till it hardens.The chicken wire is completely vertical. hope the pictures give a better description.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok not good pictures but the chicken wire also is under the grinder bridge where you see green vegatation. That is were i heed help in how to apply the burlap soaked mixture to the c wire and get to stay in place. Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

We wired it to the chicken wire in selected positions. It may take a fair amount of this if you have undercuts. 
Chris


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, I'd use baling wire. Jerry


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

Sounds like a 3-man operation. Make up some u shaped wires to tie the burlap to the chicken wire. One guy hold it in place one pokes the clips through the burlap another on the other side twist the wires to hold 'em in place. 

Wondering if that fence is rigid enough to support the amount of cement you are going to put on it? 

Hope you will post pix of finished project 

Best wishes, 

Joe


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

If you look at the fence there already is chicken wire in front of the fence you can not see it in the photo.If you go to poll booth, page two on this form you will see some of the work that my wife and myself have done so far what you will see is chicken wire covered with burlap that has been soaked in cement and spread over the chicken wire this is just the base coat.Chris i have seen pictures on this site of work that you have done all of it is grear looking.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

GRRR make that great looking. My typing and speling is not that good.


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

If it's vertical or undercut, you need to tie it on with wire. Working by myself, I had a stretch where I wired the burlap on dry, then painted the cement on later with a cheap paint brush. If you have a lot of surface relief detail, you will have to put wires every couple of inches. It worked OK, but it took *forever[\b], and I had to paint the cement on from both sides. Luckily, both sides were reachable. 

If it's really steep, but not quite vertical, and no undercuts, you can soak the cement first, as normal, then use your fingers to cram the burlap through the holes in the netting. This works best if the pieces of burlap are on the small side, about 6 inches square. You'll have so much crammed into the burlap that it will take several times as much burlap as any other method, but it's way faster than wiring. Wear rubber gloves for this, the cement is very hard on your skin. Of course, you should be wearing rubber gloves anyway.*


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, 

I've had some good results from old fashioned wooden clothespins. Mind you I was not working on anything more than vertical and had to toss the pins once removed. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

TJ thanks for the clothes pin idea that just mite work. My wife and myself will give it a try monday.Will let you know how it turns out. Thanks for all the replies and ideas.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

everything, what i used to do is mentioned. clothes pins. working with small, long pieces, pushing the upper end throug the holes. 
save: at overhangs simply put the burlap from the inside and add more cement from the outside later.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Instead of chicken wire, use mesh lath. This is the stuff put on walls that are going to be stuccoed or covered with concrete or rock. There is also various sizes of hardware cloth, a finer grid of wire. With mesh lath, you can use thick mortar and put it on without the burlap. You can form it with pieces of wood and a large rubber mallet.


----------

